# Wood RPG/R4



## Schicksalsheld (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is my wood rpg/r4 logo, its the same font which is used on the acekard/akAIO logo,
http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt-213b5.png

acekard logo:
http://img13.abload.de/img/acekardc0kn.png

Akaio with Captal Letters (akAIO)
http://www.abload.de/img/akaiofz0p.png

akaio....
http://www.abload.de/img/-akaiox5a0.png

Pls gave backlink to this topic if you use this for any public stuff....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

that's nice. clean and simple. i like it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

problem for me is the size. too big


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

You would be better using the original Acekard colours as on their site:


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes but it is my decision which color i use, i'm not the acekard Team^^

I do it later again with original colors^^


----------

